# Is my frozen catfish okay to eat?



## tomgreg2002 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello everyone. I found some frozen catfish in the back of my freezer
that I bought about 18 months ago. This still usable...?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 12, 2007)

18 months is an awfully long time for any fish to be frozen and still be edible.  However, if it was in a vacuum-type bag, you have a running chance of it being okay.  Otherwise, feed it to your cat, if you have one.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 12, 2007)

Anything in my freezer that has been there for more than a month gets tossed.


----------



## tomgreg2002 (Jun 12, 2007)

okay thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 12, 2007)

Fish can be frozen for about 6 months.

I'm just not a good candidate to keep foods in my freezer - it seems I never get to them in time again.  I just suck it up and go to the grocery store nearly every day - but then I have about 5 at my disposable all within less than 5 miles away.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 12, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Anything in my freezer that has been there for more than a month gets tossed.


 I certainly cook things that have been in my freezer for more than a month, but 18-month-old fish? Nada.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 12, 2007)

i just dug out some chicken that was in the freezer for about a year. the frugal me didn't want to toss it as it looked ok, so i made it with more recently frozen and thawed chicken.

you could definitely tell which was which. it wouldn't kill you (my cooking might do that by itself  ), but i'm gonna go with k.t.e.'s suggestion next time and feed it to the pets.

then we'll be even for what they make me do with their litter boxes.


----------

